# search for exact phrase



## tinker1 (May 27, 2011)

How can I search for an exact phrase.

For example I wanted to see if one of my old instructors was mentioned here.  His hand was Jack Long.  So I entered "Jack Long" in the search box, and got a lot of matches for "long".

So, if I want to look for several words in a specific order, how do I do it?


----------



## jks9199 (May 29, 2011)

Try putting quotes around the phrase.

OK... that didn't work.  Hopefully Bob can advise.  I tried using quotation marks and using AND to join them.


----------



## tinker1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I tried the \w regex.. no dice either.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2011)

Go to google and type this query:

site:martialtalk.com "jack long"


----------

